# "THE" Ultimate pest!



## crunched (Sep 4, 2006)

I've talked about my prior experience w/ outdoor pests....not including the worst......HUMANS!!!!
I've grown outdoors for many yrs. and never run into problems w/ the human predator.  Many friends have....
I include this to.....me keeping my mouth shut where my stupid friends haven't and try to play "big-shot".
I have personally gone to the extreme by planting bear traps, hanging fish hooks from surrounding trees, and even once....tying my pit-bull to my patch for the last 2 weeks!!!!!
I know......paranoid!  But.....what's a guy to do?
The older I get, the more paranoid I get,
Wanted to get some input.....
JB


----------



## Hick (Sep 4, 2006)

"Booby-traps"!...*ABSOLUTELY* not..
Tactics like that do nothing but add to the negative reputation/opinions surrounding guerilla growers and mj users in general. Not to mention the "added" charges you'll be faceing if/when caught. 
"Kee-riste".._think about it_. 
Would you _really_ like to blind or cripple someone?...for LIFE..over a few oz of herb?...What about an innocent passerby?..Possibly a kid..

I wander the woods constantly with my 8 yr old grandson. I can garauntee you with absolutely "no doubt" what so ever, it would be the sorriest day of your life, if my grandson was ever entangled in one of those traps.(You asked for input)

I've been growing for 20+ yrs outdoors. I've been stolen from more than once. BUT..."I blame myself"..they weren't hidden well enough.


----------



## W Ã¯ l l (Sep 4, 2006)

Is putting all your eggs in one basket ever all that wise? Plant in more than one location.

Been growing outdoors for years eh...then by now you cshould/could have more than one location that has been made secure by manipulating the natural growth already present in an area.

Even better...you can buy a few trees, like a bougainvillea....which has 4'' long thorns/spikes/needles/spears of death on it...no one wants to get tangled up in the those things. 

You the grower can of course 'know' the way through it to get to your MJ grow. Plant one early spring...it's a beast by mid-summer. They're crazy tough and tolerant of long periods of little to no rain on account of it's roots grow down as fast as its canopy grows out.







Fish hooks and bear traps would be a thing, that, to anyone that knows about outdoor MJ growing, have them stop in their tracks and begin taking a look around for whats being protected.


----------



## ITSBUDDAHBUDDY! (Sep 4, 2006)

couldnt u go to jail if u killed or hurt someone and they found ur fingerprints on the booby traps or if somehow the pigs knew it was u that put up the traps?


----------



## Smokin' Stang (Sep 4, 2006)

Thats (grrrr)  up..


----------



## ROOR (Sep 4, 2006)

wow...bear traps and fishing hooks???!!!!! 

why stop there, invest in LANDMINES!....

Remind me never to play outside again.....


----------



## Darth BongWongDong (Sep 4, 2006)

hmmmmm, sounds like a hellraiser movie....fish hooks and bear traps.  You are either a hillbilly or bobba fett?  One sick sick sick...well you know the rest.  Since you will be the one moslty frequentting the area, maybe you will stumble in to them


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 4, 2006)

Dude, you can't be serious!!!!

And if you are, I think you may need some serious help!


----------



## crunched (Sep 7, 2006)

I added a thread last night...or tried to.
I'm pretty sure that this is not what u wanna see or read on this site, but, truthfully it's what goes on out there.
Hick, with most appreciation, have got valuable info from u on other issues.  And, agreed, if 1 of my loved ones suffered such a "trap" i'd be furious too.  Needless to say, I don't travel in areas I shouldn't be in on the first place.  And...I don't grow in areas that should be frequented by ppl that don't belong.
Obviously I would not lay traps on a couple of "straglers" that was to yield me a couple of o's....  I not only grow for the love of thc but for the fact that, in my country good guys finish last.  I grow for the money factor, I bust my ass every day at work and this is just a "income supliment".  Meaning an investment.  And, I protect my investments.
Sorry if i've shocked some ppl but this is the way it is sometimes.
P.S.   my patch is not booby-trapped as we speak but, shortly I will be planting wood w/ spikes causing a walking hazard to anyone that comes close.  I think i'll pass on the landmines.....


----------



## Hick (Sep 7, 2006)

crunched..with all due respect, _*"Please"*_...find a better way. You're doing nothing but makeing things more difficult for the rest of us. 
You are eximplifying the "criminal" stigma surrounding mj users. 

We don't want to be represented as 'clandestine mj growers that booby trap their patches with no regard for the welfare of inocent ppl or animals, gaurd their patches with "assault weapons", destroy the environment and ecosystem.
 Many of us are fighting back in the WOD by demonstrating, through our actions, that mj users are/can be both productive members od society and pillars in the community.
While you toss ammuntions to the enemy.


----------



## Mutt (Sep 7, 2006)

Wow everyone was nice on this thread. but dude...Your THAT guy on TV. that his pit-bull mangled some kid. Not only are giving a bad name to pot farmers. but to Pit-bulls as well. I OWN one and your the reason my homeowners insurance went up.
Dude everything you mentioned is just wrong on so many levels. So what if someone steals your grow. Yeah its a lost but its happened to almost all guerilla growers at some point or another. It happens, part of the game. but screwin some body up or worse yet some kid. Is just wrong and Bad Kharma awaits.


----------



## Darth BongWongDong (Sep 7, 2006)

Crunched,,,plain and simple...your a sick ....i hope your plants shrivel up and blow away...i hope your dog shittts and pisses on your plants. I hope the taliban find your plants and step on a spike, then your screwed, And to brag about dealing a couple of ounces.....  I was being nice til u antied up the spiked logs.  I hope you trip and land face first on one.  And if two ounces is going to supplement your income...i suggest quitting macdonalds and getting a better job.


----------



## W Ã¯ l l (Sep 7, 2006)

***...how is all the 'back in the nam' measures going to do ya any good? IT DRAWS ATTENTION TO YOUR GROW.

Sheesh!


----------



## sombro (Sep 7, 2006)

surely theres a much higher chance that someone who's just passing will be injured than someone who's looking for your grow.

I don't think that the attitude that you have helps any of the growers on here and it illustrates the right wing, pot smoker=criminal idea that is preventing people who need to smoke for medical reasons getting their medicine.

buy loads of cheap seeds and have lot of grow sites, you're bound to get plenty that remain unmolested.


----------



## crunched (Sep 12, 2006)

Hey all.....
   With all do respect to Hick, and u've helped me and others greatly, appreciate the input.
.....Don't get me wrong, I know that the subject puts "bad" on the "normal" pot grower.  It brings the criminal look to the guy that just wants'ta grow some buds.
I have no arguement here.
There are us, that are content to embark on a criminal activity, ie growing an illegal substance, for our own pleasure.  
Bottom line........Cultivation for the purpose of trafficking.....
To everyone else.......Incase u haven't noticed?????
THC causes lethargy, passive, delayed actions by its users.
Maybe that's why my patches are undisturbed and ur's are spread out "hoping" that u'll get something out of it @ the end of the yr.  After u've spent untold time & dedication to have some ****-up rip u off. 
Bong Wong.....my plants are raging!!!!!!
To anyone else......I hear ya but......
Got my own problems!


----------



## dream grower (Sep 13, 2006)

Got MY Own Problems!!  You. and miscreants like you are the problem. We've all been ripped off. Part of Life. If we would stop thinking about ourselves first and just for a moment at least try to think about someone other than ourselves and how our actions will effct another. I give it away. That'll make ya humble in a hurry. Try It...


----------



## crunched (Sep 15, 2006)

OK all....to all i've angered on this post, and, deservedly so.
To your happiness, my patch is mildly protected this yr.  Not as anything i've described.
Also.....bear traps i've never used.  I do know growers that use them, i've seen them, very scary!  They actually shear smaller animals legs clean off.
I, personally don't think anyone should have to go to these lengths to protect their investment.  But....unfortunately, in this area, it is.  
And.....i'm not in the mood to spend countless hrs. and effort to give it all away!  There is "NO" freebies!!!!!!!  Don't get that fact wrong either, my friends always profit from my fall good fortune and that goes both ways.  Free-loaders are not appreciated or welcome or tolerated.
Anyways, never intended to step on anyones toes, just to say....
It is out there.  There are many patches out there that someone is not going to "stumble" into without cost.  It's not right but it's out there.
Obviously that u have little guerilla growers on this site, that at least wanna admit to it, or, that they have at least seen it.
Cheers,
JB


----------



## skunk (Sep 19, 2006)

i have a suggestion for you. most weed hunters  ive heard of hunt downwind to smell hunt for for marijuana ussually within 100 yards of house, cabin,trailor ect. where they know someone who knows someone else that does grow it. but then again a squirrel or deer hunter   could accidently stumble upon it like myself and admire it for a few minutes and leave it the f---- alone knowing if its not mine not to touch it . so if your worried about weed hunters id suggest to go farther out the way or start growing indoors like myself and others . ps them stakes and bear traps would probably hurt me and i would probably run to the closest house , trailor or cabin to get help.


----------



## parkingjoe (Sep 21, 2006)

Darth BongWongDong

'i suggest quitting macdonalds and getting a better job'

now thats funny dude

pkj


----------



## astra007 (Sep 22, 2006)

ok bud, my turn.  up in canuck land in this area we take our o/d very seriously but fer different reasons.  mine are mainly for the seed supply as we smoke non seeded bud here.  guess where?  i planted 4 major o/d grows this year in the 4 directions and i lost 2 for sure.  the natives are harvesting 1 and im going to have to negotiate this 1.  different group. but i have 1 a.o.k.  now mother nature does all the work if you know what i mean.  if you are any grower worth yer salt then you plant the seed, or potted clone; spread some chicken manure upslope and leave.  then ya come back in the fall and harvest the goodies.  i visited mine once a month from a distance with bino's.  if yer that paranoid to set traps around yer grow then any experienced woodsman like myself could find it right quick;  and if i found anything that could hurt some1 or wildlife, i would leave you a note and a burnt patch of ground.  come on, get serious here, if you look fer trouble, it will find you and the outdoors are big and unpopulated.  be smart, plant lots of sites and leave.


----------



## astra007 (Sep 22, 2006)

one more thing; if you are a commercial outdoor grower then like several i know in this area, this IS their job.  they plant then watch and secure the sites, living in the area.  usually on land that has no trespassing and no hunting signs posted.  they stop people, using these signs as reasons to turn people away.  and they are usually armed with radio's and weapons within reach.  in the fall they start the harvest which could take several weeks,  this is big business hereabouts.  im small and so are my friends, but we know "the rules".  you dont need traps and pitfalls or dogs, just yerself in the general area.  like i said be smart.  tell peeps your a mushroom picker if asked.  but watch the perimeter and stay away from the site.


----------



## crunched (Sep 27, 2006)

As far as my experience leads.....continuous care pays!
Put out a crop & come back in 3 months, get kife.
The site needs to visited every 3 days.  I hit the furts every 3 days & the od laps it up.  If I was to leave them "to do their own thing"....i'd lose at least 1/4 yield.
Think about it??????


----------



## astra007 (Sep 27, 2006)

you give your outdoor grows ferts?  every 3 days?  you are gonna get popped, i can see why you are paranoid.  hairs on yer neck rising when your there, like some1 watching you?  they probably are.  good luck.  you must have a well beaten path right to the grow now eh?  every 3 days......


----------

